# Recovering Deleted iPhone Text Messages - Alternatives?



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I need to recover iPhone text messages to be assured of certain conversations & happenings.

I have done a good amount of research on this forum (And others, including Reddit), including the standard evidence gathering thread and many others - but perhaps I missed something, so I am asking for your help.

***

I have already used Dr. Fone, Fonelab, and other very similar iPhone data recovery software, directly on the phone and recent iTunes backups. I used their recovery options that specifically mention recovering deleted texts, with no luck finding what I am looking for.

I foundlots of stuff, but barely any deleted items, and no deleted text messages. To be clear, I really want to recover iMessages, not just regular text messages,

I know there were deleted text messages in the past few weeks, because I deleted a couple of them myself.

I am open to the possibility that I have done something incorrectly in my search - even though I am quite tech-savvy.

I have searched pretty exhaustively for software that does this, checked out a ton of them. They all seem to be different but similar skins of the same exact software, and they produce the same exact results.

Does anyone know of different solutions for this task other than, Dr. Fone, Fonelab, Tenorshare iPhone Data Recovery? One that maybe scans deeper or better than the others?

Or other ways to recover deleted iMessages/text messages?

Thank you.

~ faithfulman


----------



## surviving2018 (Jun 4, 2018)

I also tried various pieces of software against the iTunes backups. I found that a product called Decipher from deciphertools.com was a good complement to the other products.

As I recall, their free trial was functional enough for me to get what I needed, and I only bought it because I planned to continue using after the 30 days.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

My son is using a program called iMazing. I was recommended to him by a computer forensics friend.

Don't have the details but he said it could pull up lots of deleted stuff. 

The problem being that you have to have the phone hooked up to a computer for about 30 minutes. But once installed, you can look at everything from your computer.

He has it set up through his wireless network at home. Every time his wife walks into the house. The phone automatically connects to the computer through the wireless network and updates the data file on the computer (secretly with zero notifications to her). He can look at everything that has gone on including deleted messages. He said it even pulls up SnapChat messages that supposedly disappear from the phone instantly.


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank you surviving & TDSC60.

I will look into both of these options.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Member @weightlifter has a Standard Evidence post with a good deal of helpful information http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

MattMatt, I had already looked at the Standard Evidence post, but I looked at it again after your post, and I found some interesting information that I will use.

I'm still open to iPhone iMessage recovery suggestions!


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't own an iPhone but I've read stories in the past about cheaters with iPhones (or is it iPads?) and have seen something about the information from their phones 'syncing' up to the iCloud, and BS's finding all kinds of stored information in the iCloud.


Does that make sense?


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

SheStillGotit - Yes! Thank you.

And that was what I found out in the Standard Evidence Gathering thread. This is a game-changer for me, and I will find what I need there.


----------

